# Danger! Is my tank overcrowded?



## GDFish234 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm just starting out in the aquarium hobby and am wondering if I have too many fish in my tank. I have a 29 gallon tank and in it I have 1 clown pl*co, 4 Burmese border loaches, 6 tetras, and 2 dwarf gouramies. The fish seem to have plenty of room to swim around in but its the waste I'm worried about. Also, it would be really helpful if someone could recommend how much I should feed them and how often so there isn't leftover food or extra waste. I would really appreciate it if someone helps me out.


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

No it is not overcrowded, The Burmese will get about 4-6 inches the Gourami about 2 inches.Tetras are small fish.And a clown pleco does not get that big.About 4 inches.So you will be fine!I would feed them twice daily In the morning and late evening!Only feed them what they will eat in a few min.Watch how much you feed them each time.If you see alot hitting the bottom feed less next time.Remember the loach will feed off of the bottom,so just monitor your feeding untill you get it right


----------

